# Lesertest MAXNOMIC® DOMINATOR BLACK (Konfiguration: Medium)



## X-Bow (25. Juni 2018)

*Lesertest MAXNOMIC® DOMINATOR BLACK (Konfiguration: Medium)*

Gamingstuhl: Ergonomie Fluch und Segen zugleich. 

PCGamesHardware hat mich zum Lesertester des Dominator Black in der Mediumkonfiguration von der Marke MAXNOMIC® erwählt. Hierfür vorab ein herzliches Dankeschön.

Am 05.06.2018 wurde ich für den Test auserwählt und seitdem habe ich sehnsuchtsvoll auf den Stuhl gewartet. Zwei Wochen später kam er dann angerollt, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Das Paket, ca. 29 Kg schwer, war dem DPD-Fahrer wirklich zu schwer und hat das Paket mehrmals gerollt anstatt es zu tragen. Sein Kollege im Fahrzeug hat Ihm dabei mit ernster Miene zugesehen. So die Aussage meines Nachbarn der das Paket für mich entgegengenommen hat. 
Trotz allem, oder gerade deswegen, konnte man wenigstens gleich die Verpackungsqualitäten von Maxnomic mit betrachten.  
Die Verpackungsqualität ist als gut zu betrachten, die Ecken wurden in der Schachtel nochmals mit Presspappenwinkel verstärkt weswegen keine offensichtlichen Schäden daraus entstanden sind… fürs Erste. Denn im späteren Verlauf werden wir noch sehen, dass Folgeschäden aufgrund der Handhabung nicht ganz auszuschließen sind. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Aufbau ist es ratsam durchaus etwas mehr Platz zu haben, weswegen ich diesen in einem leeren Fluor gemacht habe. 
Als erstes nach dem Öffnen liegt sinnvoll gleich die Bedienungs- und Aufbauanleitung da, welche ich als Mann natürlich gleich auf die Seite gelegt habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anschließend gleich die Einzelteile raus und offen hingelegt. Auch hier war die Verpackung sinnig und ließ keinen Grund zum Meckern. Alle Teile waren sauber verpackt und gut zu entnehmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kleinteile wie die Rollen und Schrauben waren extra in einer Schachtel verpackt mit der Aufschrift „PRO“. Hier waren pro Schraubentype eine Ersatzschraube beigelegt. Sehr vorbildlich. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weniger Sinnvoll ist der „Universalschlüssel“. Der ist eine Mischung aus Inbusschlüssel und einem Kreuzschlitz, wobei der Kreuzschlitz am langen Ende des Inbusschlüssels ist. Dadurch wird die Möglichkeit genommen Inbusschrauben schnell Handfest zu ziehen und man muss den Inbus bei manchen Schrauben häufig umstecken. 
Der Kreuzschlitz ist aber dadurch schlecht als Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher zu gebrauchen weil durch die Inbusschlüsselform man schlecht Druck auf die Schraube bringen kann. 

Der Aufbau wurde dann mit dem beiliegenden Werkzeug, um den Lieferumfang besser bewerten zu können, durchgeführt. Beim Aufbau, bzw. beim Ausbacken der Einzelteile, habe ich festgestellt, dass beim Vormontieren der Armstützen im Werk die Kunststoffverpackung mit angeschraubt wurde. Ärgerlich, denn dadurch musste erst die Armstütze wieder demontiert werden damit die Verpackungsreste entfernt werden konnten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Aufbau war logisch aufgebaut. Der Stuhl konnte innerhalb von 30min alleine aufgebaut werden und mit ein bisschen technischem Verstand war hierfür auch keine Bedienungsanleitung von Nöten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als der Stuhl dann fertig aufgebaut war, hab ich doch noch die Aufbauanleitung heraus gesucht und mit Erstaunen festgestellt das ich exakt (bis auf klein Ausnahmen aber dazu später), inklusive der Reihenfolge welche Schraube wann angezogen werden soll, genau so aufgebaut habe wie es in der Bedienungsanleitung steht. Dadurch sehe die Bedienungsanleitung als sehr verständlich an, da diese auch gut bebildert ist. 
Die einzige Ausnahme sind die Seitenteile für die Schrauben und Halterung der Rückenlehne. Denn diese habe ich gar nicht Montiert. Grund ist zum einen, die Abdeckungen passen nicht sauber an den dafür vorgesehenen Platz (sie sind unten zu schmal und biegen sich dann da auf), zum andern müssen gerade diese Abdeckungen mit den Kreuzschlitzschrauben angebracht werden (dies war mit dem Universalschlüssel mangels Druck aber ein Krampf) und dadurch würde man mit den Schrauben auch das darunterliegende Kunstleder verletzen. Zumal die Abdeckungen billigstes Plastik sind, optisch bei Ankunft schon dreckig wirkten und nicht einmal richtig Formschlüssig waren. Also flogen die beiden Abdeckungen hochkant zurück in den Karton. 

Beim Aufbau konnte ich wenige potenzielle Verletzungsgefahren ausmachen. Die größte Gefahr geht von der rechten Halterung für die Rückenlehne aus. Diese ist aber vorbildlich in Rot mit Warnzeichen gekennzeichnet. Auch der Hebel für diese Halterung ist mit einem Gefahrensymbol gekennzeichnet. Grund für die potenzielle Verletzungsgefahr ist die Federkraft die auf dieser Halterung liegt und für die Rückenlehne vorgesehen ist und mit dem genannten Hebel freigesetzt wird. Dadurch können sich hier Quetschungen bei unsachgemäßer Handhabung zugezogen werden. 

Den Stuhl habe ich dann fünf Tage jeweils ca. 4h in gebrauch gehabt. Am Samstag habe ich dann ein 12 Stunden Lanzeittest gemacht und das Sitzfleisch sowie den Stuhl ordentlich auf die Probe gestellt. 
Mein Ersteindruck beim Sitzen war, dass man ganz anders sitzt als auf meinen bisherigen Stühlen. Eine Mischung aus Sportsitzen wie man sie aus den sportlicheren Autos kennt, und einem Bürostuhl mit Armlehnen. Dabei hat das Lordosenkissen war der gewöhnungsbedürftigste Teil. Denn mit den das Lordosenkissen wurde ich auch über die gesamte Testzeit nicht richtig warm. Fast schon störend drückt es für meinen Geschmack in den unteren Rücken. Hier wäre für mich ein weniger hohes, oder gleich eine variable Lösung besser gewesen. Ohne Lordosenkissen fehlt die stütze und nach 20 min bildet sich ein leichtes Ziehen im unteren Rückenbereich aus. Hierzu muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich im Bereich Lendenwirbel 5 und Steißbein 1 nach einem Zwischenfall versteift werden musste. Seit dem reagiere ich sehr empfindlich auf Sitzgelegenheiten. Mit dem Lordosenkissen kann ich mehrere Stunden sitzen ohne das eine Verschlechterung in dem Bereich spürbar wäre. Und das ist sehr gut, da habe ich zum Beispiel mit dem Orthopädischen-Bürostuhl am Arbeitsplatz mehr Probleme. Dennoch empfinde ich das Lordosenkissen als störender Gegenstand beim Sitzgefühl, es will sich einfach nicht in das gesamte Sitzgefühl und man bemerkt es auch nach Stunden immer noch. 
Die Polsterung des Stuhles empfinde ich als sehr gut. Eine gute Härte welche selbst nach Stunden nicht unangenehm auffällt und den Po nicht einschlafen lässt. Bisher konnte ich in den wenigen Stunden noch keine Mulden feststellen. Nach ca. 48 Stunden gesamte Sitzzeit ist dies aber auch zu erwarten. Hier müsste man wirklich nach einem halben Jahr nochmal schauen wie es sich verhält. Meiner Einschätzung nach sollten hier aber keine großen Probleme zu erwarten sein. 
Die Ergonomie des Stuhles, und ich denke dies ein grundsätzliches Problem dieser Gamingstühle im Rennsitzdesign, ist ein Fluch und Segen zugleich. 
Rennsitze sind von Ihrer Form her so konstruiert das die Form den Körper unterstützt seitlichen G-Kräften entgegen zu wirken und den Körper möglichst an der gleichen Stelle zu fixieren, der immer wieder gern gelesene „Seitenhalt“. Nur, vor dem PC brauch ich keinen Seitenhalt. Hier wirken im Idealfall keine seitlichen G-Kräfte. Dabei macht der Stuhl das mit Bravour. Man sitzt in den Stuhl und man sitzt immer gleich. Was auch positiv sein kann, denn einmal eingestellt kann man sich darauf verlassen das man so sitzt wie man es erwartet. Dafür ist man aber durchaus in seiner Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkter. Hibbeliges wackeln mit den Beinen, wovon mein Körper ein sehr großer Fan ist, ist hier nicht mehr möglich. Auch das nach hinten greifen fällt schwer. Man muss den ganzen Stuhl mitdrehen. Am Anfang ist das etwas Gewöhnungsbedürftig, und die festgesetzten Beine führen bei längeren Sitzungen bei mir zum einschlafen des linken Fußes.
Dafür ist dieser Hallt bei der Rückenlehne, bis auf besagtes nach hinten greifen, meistens von Vorteil. Der Stuhl vermittelt ein leichtes Gefühl von Halt und ich kann mich dadurch besser entspannen. Gerade wenn man die Lehne nach hinten, die Wipp-Funktion aktiviert und sich zur Entspannung mit Musik berieseln lässt oder auf dem Bildschirm ein Film anschaut. 

Die Materialqualität der einzelnen Komponenten ist sehr durchwachsen und an manchen Stellen scheint gespart worden zu sein. 
Das Leder macht einen sehr ordentlichen und angenehmen Eindruck. Alle Nähte, auch die unter dem Stuhl und an nicht sichtbaren Stellen, sind absolut Mangelfrei. Hier gibt es gar nichts zu meckern. 
Die beiden Kissen, das Kopfkissen sowie auch das Lordosenkissen sind sehr gut verarbeitet. Hier ist die das Kopfkissen hervorzuheben da am Gummiband und am Kissen selbst, innenliegend eine Gummierung angebracht ist und das Kissen nicht verrutscht. Das hat sehr gut funktioniert. Das Lordosenkissen lässt dies leider vermissen und hätte hier auch sehr gut getan, denn dies verrutscht öfters und zwingt mich zum nachjustieren.
Das Fußkreuz aus Aluminiumdruckguss macht einen sehr stabilen Eindruck. Ich habe mir dies genaue angesehen, aber ich konnte keine Überbleibsel vom Giesen feststellen. Auch andere oberflächliche Fehler wie Lunker oder Mulden waren keine vorhanden. Lediglich Klebereste von irgendwelchen Klebestreifen waren auf dem Lack.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke das waren Klebestreifen von der Verpackung direkt nach dem Lackieren und wurden dann in China nochmal umgepackt, denn ein Klebestreifen der das verursacht haben könnte war nirgends zu finden.
Die Wippmechanik ist leider nicht perfekt. Diese hat ein deutliches Spiel im festgestellten Zustand. Auch im gelöst, als wenn man wippen kann, merkt man diesen Übergang, wo es vom Spiel in den Federzustand übergeht. Dies stört ansich beim gemütlichen wippen vor der Lieblingsserie weniger, aber wenn die Mechanik festgestellt ist war es störend. Gerade wenn man sich beim zocken ein wenig bewegt, dann wippt der Stuhl leicht und gibt bei jedem anschlagen Geräusch von sich. 
Schlimmer ist aber die rechte Armlehne. Diese hat sehr viel Spiel und ist im Gegensatz zu der linken Armlehne, welche nur ein leichtes Spiel aufweist und den Eindruck macht das dieser Zustand korrekt ist, auch leicht schräg. Nachdem ich dies bemerkt habe bin ich auch die Suche nach der Ursache gegangen. Der Winkel der rechten Armlehne liegt bei 94°, die der Linken aber perfekte 90°. Klingt erst einmal wenig, bei der Symmetrieüberprüfung sieht man aber was diese 4° dann ausmachen. 
Für das Spiel konnte ich, ohne die Armlehne zu beschädigen, nicht nachsehen woran dies liegt. Mögliche Erklärung könnte der Transport gewesen sein. Da die Armlehnen schon vorab montiert sind könnte bei fahrlässigem Transport durch unsachgemäße Handhabung auf die Armlehne ein Druck ausgeübt worden sein welcher den recht billig wirkenden Kunststoff der Armlehnen (nicht die Polsterung auf den Armlehnen, die ist sehr gut) Schaden genommen haben. Diese Eventualität könnte man vorbeugen wenn die Lehnen nicht vorab im Werk montiert werden. 
Der Winkel von 94° kann nicht durch den Transport gekommen sein, denn sonst hätte sich der Winkel verkleinert und nicht vergrößert (Die Lehne würde weiter nach innen ragen).
Es gibt an vielen Ecken und Enden billige Kunststoffteile, welche man höherwertig auslegen hätte können oder an manchen Stellen sogar müssen. Denn nach nur drei Tagen ist die Kunststoffkappe an der Rückenlehnen-Verstellung gebrochen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei näherer Betrachtung habe ich auf gesehen das der Hebel verbogen ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch sieht man Abplatzungen am Lack.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da an manchen Stellen des abgeplatzten Lackes Oxidationsspuren zu sehen sind, ist davon auszugehen das die Lackschäden (möglicherwiese durch die Eigenspannungen bei verbiegen abgeplatzt) schon vor einer längere Zeit entstanden sind. 
Von der Symmetrie des Stuhles, also ob die linke Seite gleich der Rechten ist, gibt es (bis auf die rechte Armlehne) wenig und bewegt sich im Bereich der normalen Toleranzen, wenn ich dies mit anderen Sitzmöbeln vergleiche. Hierfür habe ich ein absolut frontales Bild gemacht und mittels Photoshop dann eine Hälfte gespiegelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann sehr gut die Different der beiden Armlehnen erkennen und wie groß der Unterschied ist. 

Fazit:
Der Stuhl weißt Mängel auf welche aus meiner Sicht bei der Preislage nicht sein dürfen. (Asymmetrie der Winkel von den Armlehnen und der billige Kunststoff welcher nach drei Tagen schon gebrochen ist), glänzt aber auf der anderen Seite mit Qualitäten welche ich als sehr gut einstufe (Leder, Nähte, Symmetrie des gesamten Stuhles oder aber auch die Gasdruckfeder welche sich über die gesamte Sitzdauer nie einem auch nur kleinsten Ablassen gemeldet hätte) und ärgert mich mit diesem Lordosenkissen.
Würde ich den Stuhl so kaufen wie er ist? Nein, nicht für 299€. Aktuell sehe ich den Stuhl bei 200 bis 250€.  
Den billigen Kunststoff weg an den Stellen wo man Ihn auch berühren und mit im Arbeiten muss, das Lorosenkissen durch ein zweites, kleineres ergänzen so dass man sich selbst das beste raussuchen kann (inkl. Der Gummierung wie das Kopfkissen). Und der Stuhl ist sein knappen 300€ wert (Im Idealfall werden die beiden Lordosenkissen gleich bleiben gelassen und macht eine verstellbare Lordosenstütze hin wie bei den „Office-Comfort“-Modellen und dann ist der Stuhl auch seine 330€ wert).

Falls noch Fragen oder Anregungen zu dem Test oder Stuhl sind, dann ab damit in die Kommentare, ich werde dann versuchen diese zu Beantworten oder zu testen.


----------



## Oromis16 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest MAXNOMIC® DOMINATOR BLACK (Konfiguration: Medium)*

"Freut" mich, dass auch den Stuhl die Probleme hat. Mein Titanus Blue hat auch ein paar kleinere Verarbeitungsmängel, da scheint also wirklich nicht ganz sauber gearbeitet zu werden.


----------



## quik_shredder (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest MAXNOMIC® DOMINATOR BLACK (Konfiguration: Medium)*

Das DPD diesen Karton vom Lieferwagen zur Haustür "gerollt" hat ist wirklich eine Frechheit. 
Hätte ich das gesehen, wäre das für mich ein Grund gewesen, das Paket nicht anzunehmen. 
Bei solchen Aktionen kann doch sehr schnell die Ware im Paket beschädigt werden.
Bei mir wurde das vom Lieferwagen bis zur Haustür per Paketkarren angerollt. 
Ich war so freundlich, das Paket an der Haustür anzunehmen und es selber hoch zu tragen, aber ansonsten hätte der Liefertyp das auch mit seinem Paketkarren bis zu meiner Wohnungstür die Treppe hoch geschleppt. (dritter Stock Mehrfamilienhaus)

In der Anleitung steht ja ausdrücklich, das man beim justieren und befestigen der Rückenlehne einen zweiten Mann zur Hilfe holen soll.
Macht auch Sinn, denn es ist alleine kaum möglich, die Rückenlehne in gerader Position zu halten und gleichzeitig die Schrauben an der Seite anzuziehen ohne das man die Position der Rückenlehne wieder leicht verwackelt, wenn man sie dann nurnoch mit einer Hand halten kann.
Dadurch wird die Rückenlehne zwangsläufig leicht schief montiert und das sieht man auch auf dem Foto auf dem du den Stuhl von oben zeigst.
Die linke Seite der Rückenlehne steht etwas mehr vor als die rechte Seite.
Überprüfe doch bitte einmal, ob du mit einem zweiten Mann die Rückenlehne tatsächlich gerade befestigen kannst oder ob es sich hier tatsächlich um eine leicht schiefe Rückenlehne handelt.

Zum Thema Lordosenkissen. 
Das ist genau der Grund warum für mich persönlich nur ein Modell der Office Comfort Reihe in Frage kam, da diese eine integrierte Lordosenstützte haben. 
Das ist 100mal besser als so ein Kissen zum zwischenschieben.


----------



## X-Bow (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest MAXNOMIC® DOMINATOR BLACK (Konfiguration: Medium)*

Ja, wenn ich direkt dabei gewesen wäre dann hätte ich hier auf jeden Fall was gesagt. Vor allem das die Herren ja sogar zu 2 unterwegs gewesen sind. 

Richtig, das steht so in der Aufbauanleitung drin. Ich konnte aber problemlos die Rückenlehne alleine Montieren. Die obere Schraube geht ja durch ein Loch. Sprich hier ist die Lehne immer Fix. Unten hat man ja ein Langloch. Hier kann man sich doch gut an der Position der Schraube orientieren um es symmetrisch anzubringen. Dies werde ich aber gerne am WE überprüfen und hier Bilder der aktuellen Position reinstellen.
Aber Du hast recht, auf dem Bild ist die Lehne wirklich etwas schräg. Hier muss ich aber auch klar sagen, das Bild von Oben ist nicht perfekt symmetrisch von mir aufgenommen. Sprich, hier könnte es auch ein Effekt durch eine schräge Kamerahaltung sein. Ich werde aber den Ursprung hierfür analysieren und hier meine Erkenntnis teilen 

Lordosenkissen: Ja, ich glaube es ist in meinem Bericht ersichtlich wie ich zu dem Kissen steh. 
Die Office Comfort Reihe ist ja für Personen gedacht welche zwischen 185 - 200 cm groß sind und stämmig bis 130 Kg. Ich denke das ich mit 178 cm und ca. 76 Kg nicht der Zielgruppe dieser Stuhlreihe entspreche. Umso fragwürdiger ist doch, wenn Maxnomic schon Stühle für bestimmte Körperbauten entwickelt, warum nur eine einstellbare Lordosenstütze für die genannte Zielgruppe? Ist die einstellbare Variante eine Neuentwicklung oder warum wurde die nicht für alle Stühle benutzt?


----------



## quik_shredder (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest MAXNOMIC® DOMINATOR BLACK (Konfiguration: Medium)*



X-Bow schrieb:


> Richtig, das steht so in der Aufbauanleitung drin. Ich konnte aber problemlos die Rückenlehne alleine Montieren. Die obere Schraube geht ja durch ein Loch. Sprich hier ist die Lehne immer Fix. Unten hat man ja ein Langloch. Hier kann man sich doch gut an der Position der Schraube orientieren um es symmetrisch anzubringen. Dies werde ich aber gerne am WE überprüfen und hier Bilder der aktuellen Position reinstellen.
> Aber Du hast recht, auf dem Bild ist die Lehne wirklich etwas schräg. Hier muss ich aber auch klar sagen, das Bild von Oben ist nicht perfekt symmetrisch von mir aufgenommen. Sprich, hier könnte es auch ein Effekt durch eine schräge Kamerahaltung sein. Ich werde aber den Ursprung hierfür analysieren und hier meine Erkenntnis teilen



Also ich weiß ja nicht, ob der Dominator da anders ist, aber bei meinem Office Comfort Modell sind jeweils 2 Schraubenlöcher auf jeder Seite für die Rückenlehne und nur ein Loch (rechts oben) ist fix, die anderen 3 Löcher sind Langlöcher. 
Dadurch ist es halt kaum möglich, anhand der einen fixen Schraube die Rückenlehne gerade auszurichten. Das ginge nur, wenn auf beiden Seite jeweils ein fixes Loch ist und jeweils ein Langloch.
Ich habe den Stuhl auch erst alleine aufgebaut um dann später festzustellen, das die Rückenlehne leicht schief ist. Ich habe die Schrauben dann nochmal gelöst zum nachjustieren, aber so richtig hat es nicht geklappt. 
Erst mit einer zweiten Person, die die Lehne fest in Position hält wärend ich die Schrauben anziehe, konnte ich die Rückenlehne wirklich gerade montieren. 
Ich schätze mal der explizite Hinweis in der Anleitung nach einem zweiten Mann ist nicht umsonst dort.. 

Es geht mir auch darum, weil man im Netz, gerade auch in englischsprachigen Kommentaren häufig Leute findet, die sich über eine schiefe Rückenlehne beschweren. 
Gleichzeitig sieht man aber haufenweise Unboxing Videos, in dem die Leute immer alleine aufbauen. 
Keiner scheint den Hinweis in der Anleitung beachten zu wollen und ich denke die Beschwerden wegen schiefer Rückenlehne kommen genau daher.
Deswegen die Nachfrage.





X-Bow schrieb:


> Lordosenkissen: Ja, ich glaube es ist in meinem Bericht ersichtlich wie ich zu dem Kissen steh.
> Die Office Comfort Reihe ist ja für Personen gedacht welche zwischen 185 - 200 cm groß sind und stämmig bis 130 Kg. Ich denke das ich mit 178 cm und ca. 76 Kg nicht der Zielgruppe dieser Stuhlreihe entspreche. Umso fragwürdiger ist doch, wenn Maxnomic schon Stühle für bestimmte Körperbauten entwickelt, warum nur eine einstellbare Lordosenstütze für die genannte Zielgruppe? Ist die einstellbare Variante eine Neuentwicklung oder warum wurde die nicht für alle Stühle benutzt?



Ja die Angabe auf der Website, das die Office Comfort Modelle nur für 185-200 cm Körpergröße sind, ist Quatsch.
Ich habe extra den Support angefragt und man hat mir gesagt viel wichtiger als die Körpergröße ist die Länge der Oberschenkel für die Sitzfläche.
Wenn die passt, ist die Körpergröße ziemlich egal. 
Man hat mir beim Support zu einem Office Comfort Modell mit Medium Gasdruckfeder geraten, trotz meiner 180cm Körpergröße bei ca. 85kg und ich sitze perfekt drin.
Warum sollte man auch nicht gut in einem Stuhl sitzen können, nur weil die Rückenlehne ein paar Zentimeter höher ist als man selbst?
Darüber haben wir auch hier schon gesprochen ab #41: Maxnomic oder Noblechairs

Warum die Lordosenstütze nicht bei allen Modellen verfügbar ist, frage ich mich auch. 
Für mich ist das ein Feature, was ein Bürostuhl zwingend haben muss.


----------



## X-Bow (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lesertest MAXNOMIC® DOMINATOR BLACK (Konfiguration: Medium)*

Also ich habe es jetzt nochmal geprüft, an beiden Seitenteile ist jeweils das obere Loch fest und die unteren beiden ein Langloch. Hier hab ich auch die Rückenlehne noch einmal geprüft, beide Schrauben sind in der Mitte des Langloches, hier hat sich nichts verstellt, ist genau so wie ich es aufgebaut habe. 
In diesem Zuge hab ich mir angeschaut woher diese leicht schräge Rückenlehne kommen kann welche in meiner Draufsicht angedeutet wird. Die gesamte Rückenlehne ist leicht asymmetrisch, wie an meinem gespiegelten Bild zu sehen. Dies liegt aber aus meiner Sicht nicht zwangsweise am Rahmen der Rückenlehne sondern an der Polsterung an sich welche etwas unterschiedlich ausfällt. hinzu kommt, was aus meiner Sicht der größere Einfluss hat, ist die Tatsache das nur die rechte Halterung einen Halt bietet. Die linke Halterung dagegen bietet kein Widerstand gegen den Rücken wodurch die gesamte Last des Körpers einseitig gehalten werden muss. Hier rechne ich in der Symmetrie der Rückenlehne über die Dauer des Gebrauches nicht mit Besserung, im Gegenteil. 
Ich werde versuchen der Asymmetrie bei Gelegenheit, wenn eine zweite Person anwesend ist, über die Langlöcher zu korrigieren. Ich werde dann hier berichten. 


Ah danke für den nützlichen Hinweis das die Größenangabe zu den Bürostühlen eigentlich mehr Schein als Sein sind. Ich dachte hier wurde bezüglich Rückenlehne in Maß und Form explizit auf unterschiedliche Wirbelsäulenlängen und Kopfhöhen entworfen.


----------



## quik_shredder (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lesertest MAXNOMIC® DOMINATOR BLACK (Konfiguration: Medium)*

Ok, dann scheint es da tatsächlich einen Unterschied bei den Schraubenlöchern für die Befestigung der Rückenlehne bei deinem "Pro Gaming & Office" Modell (Dominator Black) und meinem "Office Comfort" Modell (Commander SIII) zu geben.
Ich hätte ja eher gedacht, das die alle gleich sind und sich hauptsächlich in der Gestaltung der Sitzfläche und Rückenlehne unterscheiden und sonstige Elemente komplett identisch sind.


Tja, das ist zumindest was mir der Support gesagt hat.
Ist auch komisch wenn man sich die Maße anschaut:
"Casual Sport" Modelle laut Website für 155cm bis 174cm Körpergröße geeignet - Rückenlehnenlänge beträgt dort 84cm
"Pro Gaming & Office" Modelle laut Website für 165cm bis 184cm geeignet - Rückenlehnenlänge beträgt dort 82cm
"Office Comfort" Modelle laut Wesbite für 185cm bis 200cm geeignet - Rückenlehnelänge beträgt dort 85cm

Man sollte ja eigentlich meinen, je größer der Körper desto größer sollte auch die Rückenlehne sein, aber scheinbar ist das zumindest bei den ersten zwei Modellreihen hier genau umgekehrt.


----------



## azkar (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lesertest MAXNOMIC® DOMINATOR BLACK (Konfiguration: Medium)*

Ich sitze grade auf dem selben Stuhl und hab ihn mittlerweile seit über einem Jahr. Die Polsterung ist meiner Ansicht nach immer noch unverändert gut. Das mit den wenigen billigen Plastikteilen kann ich leider unterstreichen, jedoch ist bei mir nichts davon beschädigt bzw. gebrochen. Vor allem die verstellbare Rückenlehne in Verbindung mit der Wippfunktion finde ich wirklich super. Was aber unbedingt gesagt werden muss, ist dass der Support einmalig ist. Meine Rückenlehne war anfangs leicht schräg zur seite hin. Nach einem kurzen Anruf hatte ich ein Paar Tage später ein flexibel verschraubbares Gelenk per Post bekommen. Natürlich kostenlos. Generell gibt es in der Hinsicht viele gute Erfahrungsberichte, was damals mit ein Kaufgrund war.  Es ist zwar kein "High-End" Stuhl aber meine Empfehlung hat er.


----------



## TheAbyss (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lesertest MAXNOMIC® DOMINATOR BLACK (Konfiguration: Medium)*

Ich habe ebenso einen Maxnomic , allerdings auch Office Comfort, da 1,90cm bei ca 93kg... Ich hatte nicht die von dir gezeigten qualitativen Mängel, könnten Transportschäden sein, aber auch unterschiedliche Qualität zwischen den Modellen. Bin recht zufrieden, habe viele Bürostühle vorher Probe gesessen und besonders in Sachen Sitzfläche und Armlehnen war der Maxnomic der Beste.


----------

